# Richtige TV Größe



## echterman (15. Januar 2013)

Moinsen Leute,

ich will mein Wohnzimmer mit neuer Technik ausstatten. Über viele Komponenten bin ich mir klar nur was den Fernseher angeht bin ich mir nicht sicher.
Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher wie groß(Zoll) er haben muss/sollte. Ich will auf dem Fernseher HD Medien(Blue-Ray ect.) abspielen. Die Sitzgelegenheit im
Wohnzimmer ist ca. 4m vom Fernseher entfernt.

Nun stellt sich die Frage: Wie groß muss/soll der TV sein um ein gutes und großes Bild zu haben.

Über hilfreiche Anregungen/Erfahrungswerte und Empfehlungen würde ich mich sehr freuen.

mfg da echterman


----------



## Arosk (15. Januar 2013)

4 Meter? 40 Zoll sollten optimal sein.


----------



## Magogan (15. Januar 2013)

Je nach Budget empfehle ich bei 4 Meter Abstand alles ab 50 Zoll, wenn das zu teuer ist, dann eben kleiner ^^

Alternativ gibt es Projektoren mit Full HD und 3D für unter 1000 Euro, dann brauchst du noch eine passende Leinwand, die kostet nicht viel, wenn du sie an der Wand befestigen kannst.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (15. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, inwiefern die Seite noch aktuell ist (2010) zur Technik, aber sollte zur groben Orientierung helfen:

Abstand Fernseher Couch



@Schrottinator: Doppelt hält besser


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Januar 2013)

Chip hat dazu nen netten Artikel mit ner Tabelle dazu: http://www.chip.de/a...r_43008461.html

edit: Da war wohl einer schneller als ich


----------



## Magogan (15. Januar 2013)

Wie gesagt, alles ab 50 Zoll ist zu empfehlen. Oder die Couch näher ranrücken. Wenn du du einen Projektor (Beamer) kaufen möchtest (bei dem Abstand schon empfehlenswert für Full-HD, da 75-105 Zoll eine gute Bildgröße wäre), dann sag Bescheid ^^

Also Fernseher ab 50 Zoll, aber wenn du ein richtig großes Bild und Kino-Feeling willst, dann Projektor und Leinwand ^^


----------



## Knallfix (15. Januar 2013)

Jau, auf keinen Fall kleiner als 50''.
Und lass dir von irgendwelchen MM oder Saturn Deppen nichts anderes einreden.
Und versuch auch nicht, dir selbst kleinere Größen schön zu reden.
Wer einen HD TV zu klein kauft, kauft zweimal.
Gerade bei hochwertigem Bildmaterial schrumpft die Diagonale schneller als dir lieb ist.
Hab das einmal hinter mir. 
Zum Glück brauchte mein Nachbar zeitlich passend einen neuen *g

Beamer wäre natürlich optimal.


----------



## Magogan (15. Januar 2013)

Wenn du einen Projektor kaufst, musst du ggf. noch Geld ausgeben für Rollos zum Verdunkeln des Zimmers, ein Soundsystem (das rate ich aber auch beim Fernseher), eine Deckenhalterung für den Projektor und eine Leinwand (wenn du die an der Wand befestigst, kostet dich das so 50-100 Euro, eine Rollo-Motor-Leinwand kostet etwa 750 Euro).

Nenne uns doch mal dein Budget, dann können wir dir auch einige Geräte empfehlen.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (15. Januar 2013)

Zwischen 55" und 75" kannst Du Dir da alles hinhängen. Sehr gutes P/L Verhältnis hat der Samsung PS60E6500.


----------



## Magogan (15. Januar 2013)

Er hat aber immer noch kein Budget genannt ^^


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Januar 2013)

Arosk schrieb:


> 4 Meter? 40 Zoll sollten optimal sein.


Damit kann ich mich nicht anfreunden. Wenn ich einen größeren Fernseher habe, dann will ich auch was davon haben und setze mich deswegen nicht weiter weg. Ich finde diese empfohlenden Abstände absolut sinnfrei. Im Kino sitze ich auch nicht 100 Meter weg nur weil ich eine Diagonale von 20 Metern habe. Und die Pixel sehe ich am Fernseher auch nicht, wenn ich näher dran sitze. Selbst bei 2 Meter Abstand nicht.
Abstand bei mir ist < 3 Meter bei 46 Zoll. Das würde ich auch bei 50 oder 55 Zoll nicht ändern, da ich eh fast alles in Full-HD schaue oder zumindest DVD (upscale).


----------



## Xidish (16. Januar 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> ...


Du kannst die Abstandempfehlung nicht miteinander vergleichen bzw. gleichermaßen anwenden.
Es macht schon einen enormen Bild-Unterschied, ob Du nun zuhause 'nen Fernseher hast oder im Kino sitzt.

Und in vielen "normalen" Kinos hast Du gar nicht mal 'ne Full HD Auflösung.
Ach ja und so enorm hoch ist die Auflösung in digitalen Kinos auch noch nicht - auf die Größe der Leindwand bezogen ... gerade mal 2K (2048 × 1080).

Die Empfehlungen sind schon sinnvoll, da Du ansonsten nicht in den vollen Genuss kommst und auch aus anderen Gründen.

greetz


----------



## Magogan (16. Januar 2013)

Wie gesagt, wenn das Bild sehr groß sein soll, kommt man um einen Projektor kaum herum - es sei denn, man will gerne 20000 Euro für einen Fernseher zahlen. Und DLP-Projektoren haben den Vorteil, dass in 3D (mit Shutter-Technik) kein Ghosting entsteht wie z.B. bei LCD-Fernsehern mit Shutter-Technik (wie stark man es sieht, hängt vom Fernseher und dem Bildmaterial ab). Bei der Shutter-Technik werden die Bilder für das linke und das rechte Auge abwechselnd angezeigt und jeweils das andere Auge verdunkelt.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (16. Januar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Die Empfehlungen sind schon sinnvoll, da Du ansonsten nicht in den vollen Genuss kommst und auch aus anderen Gründen.


Die Empfehlung bei 4 Meter Sitzabstand einen 40" zu wählen sind bei FHD Zuspielung völlig sinnfrei.


----------



## Xidish (16. Januar 2013)

Sorry, ich meinte auch andere Empfehlungen, nicht die 40" bei 4 Metern. 

Empfehlungen sehen allgemein eher so aus

32 Zoll-1,25m
28 Zoll-1,10m
32 Zoll-1,25m
37 Zoll-1,45m
40 Zoll-1,60m
42 Zoll-1,70m
46 Zoll-1,80m
50 Zoll-1,95m
52 Zoll-2,05m
60 Zoll-2,30m
63 Zoll-2,40m
70 Zoll-2,70m  
-> Quelle

Hier gibt es einen wissenschaftlichen Augentest, bei der man sogar vorerst seine Sehstärke testen kann, wovon die TV Größe auch abhängt.

greetz


----------



## echterman (16. Januar 2013)

Erstmal vielen danke für so viel Rückmeldung.

Wenn ich mir die empfohlenen Pages so anschaue dann sollte ich mir einen Fernseher zwischen 55" und 60" zulegen.
Was das Budget angeht ist die absolute Obergrenze 1200 Euro. 

Hab mal nachgemessen und es sind 3,6m Distanz zwischen Fernseher und Sofa. Die 4m waren Augenmaß. Tschuldigung.

Stellt sich nun die Frage: Plasma, LED oder LCD Fernseher?


mfg da echterman


----------



## Magogan (16. Januar 2013)

Wie sieht es mit Projektoren aus? Würdest du auch einen Projektor (Beamer) kaufen wollen oder muss es unbedingt ein Fernseher sein? Fernseher in der Größe sind eben ziemlich teuer ^^ Mein Full-HD-3D-Projektor hat hingegen nur 949 Euro gekostet und ich kann das Bild so groß machen wie die Leinwand ist (rund 113 Zoll Diagonale) ^^ Nachteil ist eben, dass es für gute Bildqualität im Zimmer dunkel sein sollte ^^


----------



## Ogil (16. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht hat er ja Deine unzaehligen Projektor-Antworten einfach ignoriert, weil er keinen verdammten Beamer will?


----------



## Magogan (16. Januar 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er ja Deine unzaehligen Projektor-Antworten einfach ignoriert, weil er keinen verdammten Beamer will?


Das wäre möglich, aber wir wissen es nicht.


----------



## Xidish (16. Januar 2013)

Keine Ahnung, wie die Beamer heutzutage so sind.
Bekannte habe seit ca 5(?) Jahren einen Beamer, den ich aber nicht für viel Gebrauch empfehlen würde.
Wenn da mal eine "Birne" kaputt geht kostet die gleich ca 400&#8364;. oo



Magogan schrieb:


> Das wäre möglich, aber wir wissen es nicht.


Natürlich wissen wir das!
Wenn Du nicht nur drauflos posten würdest und auch mal die Posts/Threads anderer User aufmerksam lesen würdest,
würdest Du bemerken, daß er einen Fernseher anschaffen will, keinen Beamer, keine Leinwand, kein Kino!


----------



## Magogan (16. Januar 2013)

Ich habe die Posts aufmerksam gelesen, ich wollte nur sagen, dass bei solch einer großen Bilddiagonale ein Projektor billiger und sinnvoller sein kann. Macht auch mehr Spaß, die Filme auf einer riesigen Leinwand zu gucken ^^

Und nur, weil jemand sagt, dass er einen Fernseher kaufen will, schließt das nicht aus, dass er auch einen Projektor kaufen wollen könnte, vor allem, wenn er eine große Bilddiagonale bevorzugt.


----------



## Legendary (16. Januar 2013)

Wie sind denn Plasmas nun?

Deutlich günstiger, müssen behandelt werden wie rohe Eier und die Panellebensdauer liegt unter der von LCD / LED TVs. ICH würde mir keinen kaufen, einige schwören drauf weil die Schwarzwerte angeblich deutlich besser rüberkommen und die TVs praktisch flimmerfrei sind.


----------



## Knallfix (16. Januar 2013)

Plasma <3

Bevor das Panel aus altersgründen kaputt geht, ist der TV schon lange aus anderen Gründen Geschichte.
Panasonic zb wirbt mit:


> ... können die Plasma-Panels eine Lebensdauer von 100.000 Stunden vorweisen - das sind über 30 Jahre bei einem täglichen Betrieb von acht Stunden!



Bei den glorreichen  Pioneer Plasmas waren es 2004 schon 60.000 Stunden.

Einbrennen ist eigentlich schon seit einigen Jahren kein Thema mehr.
Nachleuchten mag es noch geben, zb das DVD Menü weil man beim gucken eingeschlafen ist  Aber das verschwindet im normalen Betrieb wieder.
Exzessives zocken des immer gleichen Spiels mit immer den gleichen Bildschirmanzeigen würde ich aber trotzdem sein lassen.

Das wichtigste ist aber imo, Zeit nehmen beim Kauf. Nicht vor die Neongrell angestrahle TV Wand im Markt stellen und meinen man könnte sich ein Urteil machen, sondern nach den eigenen Lichtverhältnissen zu Hause gehen. 
Dem einen sagt das Plasmabild zu, der andere ist begeistert von der Strahlkraft der Leuchtstoffröhren.


----------



## H2OTest (16. Januar 2013)

und was ist wenn er sein Zimemr nicht abdunkel kann? - dann ist selbst ein guter beamer scheiße.


----------



## Magogan (17. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> und was ist wenn er sein Zimemr nicht abdunkel kann? - dann ist selbst ein guter beamer scheiße.


Na ja, das Abdunkeln sollte mit fast jedem Zimmer möglich sein. Also bei dem Sitzabstand wäre das eine Alternative, die man nicht einfach ignorieren sollte.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (17. Januar 2013)

Für 1200€ gibt es ab 60" relativ wenig brauchbares. Vielleicht sollte man noch zusätzliche 300€ aufbringen.



Magogan schrieb:


> Ich habe die Posts aufmerksam gelesen, ich wollte nur sagen, dass bei solch einer großen Bilddiagonale ein Projektor billiger und sinnvoller sein kann. Macht auch mehr Spaß, die Filme auf einer riesigen Leinwand zu gucken ^^


Also für 1200€ bekommst Du mit einem Beamer keinen ordentlichen TV Ersatz, denn neben Beamer brauchst Du noch Leinwand, Boxen, AVR, Halterung und alle paar tausend Stunden eine neue Lampe. Zumindest wenn man es ordentlich machen will. 



Legendary schrieb:


> Wie sind denn Plasmas nun?
> 
> Deutlich günstiger, müssen behandelt werden wie rohe Eier und die Panellebensdauer liegt unter der von LCD / LED TVs.


Die Lebensdauer eines Plasmas ist höher als bei einem LCD und die können ganz normal behandelt werden.


----------



## Derulu (17. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Wie sind denn Plasmas nun?
> 
> Deutlich günstiger, müssen behandelt werden wie rohe Eier und die Panellebensdauer liegt unter der von LCD / LED TVs. ICH würde mir keinen kaufen, einige schwören drauf weil die Schwarzwerte angeblich deutlich besser rüberkommen und die TVs praktisch flimmerfrei sind.



Da das Netzteil im Normalfall eine bedeutend niedrigere Lebensdauer aufweist, ist es Jacke wie Hose, wie lange die Lebensdauer des Paneels ist 



Magogan schrieb:


> Ich habe die Posts aufmerksam gelesen, ich wollte nur sagen, dass bei solch einer großen Bilddiagonale ein Projektor billiger und sinnvoller sein kann. Macht auch mehr Spaß, die Filme auf einer riesigen Leinwand zu gucken ^^
> 
> Und nur, weil jemand sagt, dass er einen Fernseher kaufen will, schließt das nicht aus, dass er auch einen Projektor kaufen wollen könnte, vor allem, wenn er eine große Bilddiagonale bevorzugt.



Viel Spaß mit dem Projektor (und der Lampenlebensdauer), wenn du ab und an mal nur für kurz 30min "zwischendurch schauen" willst (zB. beim Warten die werte Lebensabschnittspartnerin)  - für so etwas würde man dann doch wieder einen "Zweitfernseher" benötigen...und der macht keinen Spaß, wenn er zu klein ist


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Januar 2013)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Plasma <3
> 
> Bevor das Panel aus altersgründen kaputt geht, ist der TV schon lange aus anderen Gründen Geschichte.
> Panasonic zb wirbt mit:
> ...


Schön wäre es, wenn das dann stimmen würde.

Vor ca. 8 1/2 Jahren habe ich mal einen Plasma von Pioneer gekauft. Der hat ziemlich genau 6 Jahre gehalten bis die einzelnen Pixel, insbesondere in der Mitte des Bildes, soweit hinüber waren, dass was neues her musste. Aus Rot würde ein sehr dunkles Grün/Schwarz. Auch der hatte damals 60.000 Stunden laut Hersteller. Durchschnittliche Laufzeit um die zehn Stunden plusminus 2 Stunden pro Tag. 
Da aber der Durchschnittsbürger laut Statistik pro Tag den Fernseher 4 Stunden in Betrieb hat, wird das den meisten eh nicht auffallen. Bei 4 Stunden täglich verdoppelt sich die Zeit von wie bei mir mit 6 Jahren locker auf 12+ Jahre. So lange hat heut eh kaum einer Technik zuhause und tauscht sie vorher lieber gegen was neues.
Mein heutiger Plasma, ein Panasonic, ist jetzt gute zwei Jahre alt. Das beste Modell gekauft, genau wie damals bei Pioneer. Angeblich gibt es ja sowas wie einbrennen nicht mehr, allerdings fängt er genau wie damals der Pioneer an, die Senderlogo langsam aber sicher in das Panel zu brennen. Das war nach ca. einem halben Jahr schon das erste mal ganz schwach sichtbar und nur bei einer bestimmten Helligkeit und Hintergrundfarbe. Auch heute fällt es kaum auf und ist seit dem auch nicht viel stärker geworden, aber es ist da. Laut Panasonic soll er ja angeblich 100.000 Stunden halten. Ich denke aber kaum, dass er viel länger als der Pioneer halten wird.
Nichts desto trotz, solange es Plasmas von guter Qualität gibt, werde ich die immer wieder kaufen. Für SciFi-Filme oder Filme die meist relativ dunkel sind, wie z.B. Aliens, gibt es nichts besseres. 
Bei LCD/LED habe ich immer das Problem, dass die Farben mir zu intensiv rüberkommen in den Standardeinstellungen. Ist genau wie früher bei den Fotoapparaten. Filme von Kodak waren sehr Farbintensiv, die dagegen von Fuji Natürlicher.


----------



## Knallfix (17. Januar 2013)

echterman schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen danke für so viel Rückmeldung.
> 
> Wenn ich mir die empfohlenen Pages so anschaue dann sollte ich mir einen Fernseher zwischen 55" und 60" zulegen.
> Was das Budget angeht ist die absolute Obergrenze 1200 Euro.
> ...



Für um die €1200 gibt es den LG 60PM670S.
http://www.lg.com/de/tv/lg-60PM670S-plasma-tv
Alternativen sind rar in der Größe und Preisrahmen. 
Andere haben evtl einen etwas besseren Schwarzwert aber Bild, Ausstattung und die Größe für den Preis ist Top.
Die spiegelnde Scheibe könnte stören je nach Lichtverhältnissen. Müßtest du schauen.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (17. Januar 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Schön wäre es, wenn das dann stimmen würde.
> 
> Vor ca. 8 1/2 Jahren habe ich mal einen Plasma von Pioneer gekauft. Der hat ziemlich genau 6 Jahre gehalten bis die einzelnen Pixel, insbesondere in der Mitte des Bildes, soweit hinüber waren, dass was neues her musste. Aus Rot würde ein sehr dunkles Grün/Schwarz. Auch der hatte damals 60.000 Stunden laut Hersteller. Durchschnittliche Laufzeit um die zehn Stunden plusminus 2 Stunden pro Tag.


Die achso tollen Pioneer Referenzplasmas hatten eine nicht gerade geringe Ausfallquote, dass kann man in den einschlägigen Foren auch überall nachlesen. Ein Kumpel von mir hat nach dem dritten Pioneer entnervt aufgegeben.
Panasonic hat es dank des Phosphors selbst in den letzten Generationen noch nicht im Griff gehabt, dass die TVs nicht mehr nachleuchten. Das ist mittlerweile meckern auf hohem Niveau und auch bei LCDs können sich nach stundenlangem Gebrauch ein und des selben statischen Inhalts die Logos einbrennen.
Schlimmer als bei den Pana Plasmas ist es nur noch bei LG. Samsung hingegen hat hier mittlerweile die Nase klar vorn. Ich habe es trotz stundenlangem Gaming mit statischen Inhalten bisher nicht geschafft die D-Serie zum Nachleuchten zu bewegen. Die aktuelle E-Serie hat den gleichen Stand und ist damit auch ohne Einschränkungen zum Zoggen geeignet.


----------



## Blut und Donner (17. Januar 2013)

Grad erst die Threadunterschrift gelesen


> wie groß sollte er sein?


hört sich für mich nach Dr. Sommer Forum an


----------



## Legendary (17. Januar 2013)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Die Lebensdauer eines Plasmas ist höher als bei einem LCD und die können ganz normal behandelt werden.



Man darf das Ding nicht hinlegen, das ist für mich nicht normal behandeln.


----------



## Derulu (17. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Man darf das Ding nicht hinlegen, das ist für mich nicht normal behandeln.



Doch man darf das Ding hinlegen (das mit nicht hinlegen dürfen, gilt schon seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr - sogar in der Montageanleitung wird empfohlen, zum Standfuß montieren das Gerät hinzulegen)
Man darf es nicht liegend transportieren, da große dünne Glasflächen nunmal gerne brechen, wenn sie zu schwingen beginnen und somit der tiefste Punkt nicht irgendwo am Rand liegt


----------



## Legendary (17. Januar 2013)

Ah ok, dann ist mein Informationsstand nicht mehr aktuell.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (17. Januar 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Doch man darf das Ding hinlegen (das mit nicht hinlegen dürfen, gilt schon seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr - sogar in der Montageanleitung wird empfohlen, zum Standfuß montieren das Gerät hinzulegen)


Das man die selbst zum Standfuß oder Wandhalterung montieren nicht hinlegen durfte, gab es nie, sondern war schon immer eine falsche Aussage aus dem LCD Lager, um ein weiteres Pseudoverkaufsargument zu haben. Das gilt halt, wie Du richtig angemerkt hast, nur für den Transport, aber das tut es auch bei größeren LCD Modellen.


----------



## Dagonzo (17. Januar 2013)

JokerofDarkness schrieb:


> Die achso tollen Pioneer Referenzplasmas hatten eine nicht gerade geringe Ausfallquote, dass kann man in den einschlägigen Foren auch überall nachlesen. Ein Kumpel von mir hat nach dem dritten Pioneer entnervt aufgegeben.


Tja hinterher ist man immer schlauer.
Auch wenn es nicht die haltbarsten waren, sind sie trotzdem von der Bildqualität das Beste gewesen. Und darauf kommt es mir in der Regel an.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (17. Januar 2013)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Auch wenn es nicht die haltbarsten waren, sind sie trotzdem von der Bildqualität das Beste gewesen.


Aber zu welchem Preis bzw. mit welchen Nachteilen verknüpft - extremes Nachleuchten, ständiges Pflegen mit der Break in DVD, schlechte Haltbarkeit, Handshakeproblemen etc.. Fairerweise muss man aber auch sagen, dass es dort etliche Geräte ohne diese Makel gab, aber die Chance davon einen erwischt zu haben, war ja extrem gering.


----------



## echterman (17. Januar 2013)

Also ich bin nicht so für nen Beamer. Weil ich das Wohnzimmer nicht komplett abdunkeln kann und die Lebenszeit der Birne wird extrem verkürzt weil ich keine 4 Stunden am Tag fern sehe sondern viel weniger.

Das Budget von 1200 Euro ist wirklich das absolute Maximum. Wer verheiratet ist kennt die Diskussionen die dann aufkommen können.

Also ein LCD/LED mit 55"-60". Gibts da konkrete Kaufvorschläge und gibt es noch zusätzliche Features auf die ich achten muss? Weil ich will ja auch meine DVD's schauen.


----------



## Derulu (17. Januar 2013)

Ein paar Beispiele

Samsung UE55ES6300 gibt's laut geizhals ab 1069,- , sein Gegenstück ohne eingebauten Satellitentuner, den UE55ES6100 kriegt man ab 999,- 
LG 55LM640S (mit Sat-Tuner) gibt's ab 1099,-
Sony KDL-55HX750 (ohne Sat-Tuner) gibt's ab 1189,-
Philips 55PFL5507 ab 1015,-

Entscheidung hierbei wohl Geschmackssache (die Dinger am Besten irgendwo nach Möglichkeit mal ansehen, mit der selben Einspielquelle, wie du gedenkst, sie zu verwenden), die Bilddarstellung (insbesondere die Farbgebung) ist doch teilweise sehr unterschiedlich (Samsung hat grundsätzlich eine sehr intensive Frabgebung, die viele sehr gerne haben beim TV, andere mögen lieber die "natürlicheren", blasseren Farben, wie sie zB. Philips hat - persönlich würde ich mir vermutlich den Sony kaufen, weil icdh mit meinem bisherigen Sony absolut zufrieden bin)


----------

